# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo добилась двузначного роста выручки третий квартал подряд

## Labs

*
Финансовые показатели подтверждают успех реализации стратегии «цифровой трансформации»*Прибыль во 2 квартале выросла на 14% до 13,4 миллиарда долларов — самого высокого значения квартальной прибыли за последние 4 года. Этот показатель стал третьим подряд двузначным значением квартального прироста прибыли.Прибыль до уплаты налогов (PTI) во втором квартале составила 213 миллионов долларов, повысившись на 89% по сравнению с предыдущим кварталом и на 503% (+178 миллионов долларов) по сравнению с показателем 2 квартала прошлого года. Все направления бизнеса сообщили о росте прибыли.Основные достижения различных направлений бизнеса:Продажи бизнеса ПК и умных устройств преодолели значение в 10 миллиардов долларов, что вернуло компанию на бесспорное 1 место в мире по продажам ПК с долей рынка 23,7%*Подразделение Mobile Business Group добилось основной стратегической цели и глобальной операционной безубыточности бренда MotorolaПодразделение Data Center Group — самый быстро растущий поставщик серверов на архитектуре x86 из тройки лидеров***
Минск, 9 ноября 2018 г. —* *Lenovo Group* (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) обнародовала результаты второго финансового квартала, завершившегося 30 сентября 2018 г. Уже третий квартал подряд Lenovo добивается устойчивого двузначного роста прибыли по отношению к прошлому году. Общие продажи группы достигли 13,4 миллиарда долларов, что на 14% больше второго квартала 2017 финансового года (18% с учётом колебаний курсов валют). Этот результат стал рекордным квартальным показателем за последние 4 года. Компания также второй квартал подряд демонстрирует устойчивый рост прибыли до уплаты налогов, которая составила 213 миллионов долларов, что на 178 миллионов долларов или в 6 раз больше, чем годом ранее. При этом рост финансовых показателей продемонстрировали все направления бизнеса. 
Во втором финансовом квартале прибыль Lenovo, приходящаяся на держателей акций, выросла на 91 миллион долларов, до 168 миллионов, и на 29 миллионов по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года. Базовая прибыль на акцию во втором финансовом квартале составила 1,41 американского цента или 11,06 гонконгского цента. Совет директоров Lenovo объявил о промежуточных дивидендах в размере 6,0 гонконгских центов.
«Объявленные сегодня результаты свидетельствуют о том, что избранная Lenovo фокусировка на интеллектуальной трансформации продолжает способствовать успешному росту выручки и прибыльности бизнеса. Однако цифры рассказывают лишь часть истории. Я горжусь тем, как мы реализуем выбранную стратегию трансформации и выполняем обещания по оборачиваемости бизнеса. Нет сомнений, что Lenovo вошла в период мощного и устойчивого роста. Я уверен, что наша ясная миссия, чёткая стратегия и возможности по их реализации приведут компанию к новым достижениям в будущих кварталах», — сказал председатель совета директоров и исполнительный директор Lenovo Ян Юаньцин. 

*Обзор результатов подразделений компании*
Во 2 квартале 2018/19 финансового года Lenovo продолжила реализацию очередной фазы интеллектуальной трансформации и добилась роста показателей благодаря как финансовой дисциплине, так и повышению качества оперативного управления, а также за счёт расширения списка технологических инноваций во всех ключевых направлениях бизнеса. Решительные шаги по реструктуризации бизнеса и создание новых эффективных моделей, начатые в предыдущих кварталах, уже дают заметные результаты. 
Ключевые бизнес-подразделения Lenovo, добившиеся значительного роста и укрепления рыночных позиций во втором квартале:*Подразделение Intelligent Devices Group* получило толчок за счёт синергии общих платформ и ресурсов, добившись роста продаж на 10% по отношению к прошлому году. Продажи составили 11,84 миллиарда долларов.Во втором квартале подразделение *ПК и умных устройств (PCSD), входящее в IDG*, достигло продаж в размере 10,2 миллиарда долларов, что на 18% больше, чем годом ранее. Впервые в истории доходы этого подразделения преодолели значение в 10 миллиардов долларов. Lenovo стала неоспоримым глобальным лидером по продажам ПК с долей рынка 23,7%. При этом компания лидирует и по прибыльности, которая составила 5%. Прошедший квартал принёс устойчивый двузначный рост быстрорастущих сегментов, среди которых игровые компьютеры Legion, рабочие станции ThinkStation и тонкие и лёгкие мобильные устройства Yoga, ThinkPad и IdeaPad. Он закладывает фундамент для дальнейшего роста объёмов продаж, выручки и прибыльности бизнеса. Это направление бизнеса продолжает демонстрировать своё видение интеллектуальной трансформации благодаря представленным недавно инновационным интеллектуальным решениям для рынка интернета вещей ([Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]), которые последовали за голосовым помощником Lenovo [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], представленным ранее в этом году.*Подразделение Mobile Business Group* (MBG), входящее в IDG, во 2 квартале также улучшило финансовые показатели, во многом за счёт следования стратегии оборачиваемости. Подразделение сфокусировало усилия на снижении затрат, упрощении продуктового портфолио и концентрации на ключевых прибыльных рынках. Во 2 квартале был достигнут важный рубеж — глобальная безубыточность бренда Motorola, за счёт снижения операционных издержек на 175 миллионов долларов по сравнению со 2 кварталом прошлого года. Особо следует отметить резкий рост отгрузок в Северной Америке — на 53,4% по сравнению со 2 кварталом 2017 года, при одновременном повышении прибыльности. Активный рост продаж наблюдается также в Латинской Америке, где Lenovo занимает второе место на рынке. Бизнес в Китае значительно улучшил показатели выручки, объёмов продаж и прибыли (84,6%, 279,4% и 25,2% соответственно.)Подразделение *Lenovo Data Center Group (DCG)* сообщило о пятом подряд квартале роста прибыли (прибыль до уплаты налогов выросла на 9,5% по сравнению со 2 кварталом прошлого года). Выручка увеличилась за год на 58% и достигла 1,5 млрд. долларов. Инновационность Lenovo проявляется не только в продуктах и решениях, которые она выводит на рынок, что отлично подтверждается мощным ростом продаж Hyperscale и Software Defined Infrastructure (SDI), но и в том, как компания выводит на рынок эти технологии. Ключевые глобальные стратегические партнерства с лидерами рынка, среди которых компания NetApp, значительно расширили охват сегмента рынка хранения и управления данными. Продажи Hyperscale продемонстрировали трехзначный рост третий квартал подряд; продажи SDI дали значительный прирост выручки — на 150%. Это уже 7-й последовательный квартал более чем 100-процентного роста. Динамика подразделения в течение квартала была подчеркнута трёхкратным ростом доходов в Северной Америке и двузначным ростом в регионах EMEA, Китая и Азиатско-Тихоокеанского региона. Кроме того, повысилась и рентабельность во всех регионах.* IDC CY2018 Q3 Всемирный дайджест продаж персональных вычислительных устройств
** IDC CY2018 Q2 X86 Server Final Historical 
###
*Основные финансовые показатели LENOVO GROUP*
*Во втором финансовом квартале, завершившемся 30 сентября 201**8 г.*
 (В миллионах долларов, за исключением данных о прибыли на акцию) 



*Q2 18/19*
*Q2 17/18*
*Y/Y CH**G*

Выручка

13,380
11,761
14%

Валовая прибыль

1,794
1,613
11%

Валовая прибыль %

13.4%
13.7%
(0.3) pts

Операционные расходы

(1,504)
(1,525)
(1

Отношение расходов к доходам

11.2%
13.0%
(1.7) pts

Операционная прибыль

290
88
230%

Другие не операционные расходы

(77)
(53)
46%

Доход до уплаты налогов

213
35
503%

Налогообложение

(40)
118
N/A

Прибыль за период

173
153
13%

Неконтролируемые интересы

(5)
(14)
(64

Прибыль акционеров

168
139
21%

Прибыль на акцию (американских центов)
Базовая
Разбавленная

1.41
1.40
1.26
1.26
0.15
0.14

----------

